# New Nissan Qashqai



## northsideboy (12 Jan 2007)

Has anyone heard anything about this car. have driven 3 Ford Focus'es but feel its time for something new?


----------



## Guest125 (12 Jan 2007)

Nope its new one on me!! How do you pronounce it????


----------



## fandango1 (12 Jan 2007)

It's only a concept car so you'll probably be waiting!


----------



## northsideboy (12 Jan 2007)

No i beleive its to launched to the market shortly.


----------



## Doing90 (12 Jan 2007)

Seen the concept car at the motor show in Ballsbridge.

The following week Windsor Motors , Bray had it on their forecourt.

Kind of a smaller version of SUV than before.

Due to be released in March 2007.

Approx price 25,000

Lovely looking car, inside and out.

Plenty of gadgets.


----------



## r2d2 (12 Jan 2007)

www.nissan-qashqai.co.uk


----------



## roy123 (5 Mar 2007)

I have bought one, looking forward to it,


----------



## CrazyWater (5 Mar 2007)

Fair play. Hope it brings you many miles of enjoyable driving. Best wished.


----------



## rob30 (5 Mar 2007)

It is on the market. The boys in the marketing department must have had a canary when they learned the name of it. Must have caused as many sleepless nights as the boot on thr renault megane. Qashqai is only the kind of name a committee could come up with, witht he help of a few disjointed focus groups and a total absence of common sense. May still be a good car but lumbering it with a name that makes it sound like an exotic fruit is not a good idea


----------



## RS2K (5 Mar 2007)

The name is an Egyptian word for goat I believe


----------



## Slash (7 Mar 2007)

Saw one today. Looks like it is to compete with Toyota's RAV4.


----------



## cashmni1 (7 Mar 2007)

rob30 said:


> It is on the market. The boys in the marketing department must have had a canary when they learned the name of it. Must have caused as many sleepless nights as the boot on thr renault megane. Qashqai is only the kind of name a committee could come up with, witht he help of a few disjointed focus groups and a total absence of common sense. May still be a good car but lumbering it with a name that makes it sound like an exotic fruit is not a good idea


 
Right enough, the boys in the marketing dep. had their work cut out for them !!


----------



## Squonk (7 Mar 2007)

I believe the Qashqai are a nomadic tribe in Southern Iran. The fact that we're even discussing the name means that the marketing is working! I suppose other car names also sounded silly when we heard them first : e.g. toyota avensis, aygo, hiace etc Ssangyoung Kryon, VW Bora, Beetle to name just a few!


----------



## johndoe64 (7 Mar 2007)

as below.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qashqai


----------



## bacchus (7 Mar 2007)

I guess Nissan will change the name for the US market???


----------



## Sunster (7 Mar 2007)

Top gear mag did a review on it already


----------



## Sunster (8 Mar 2007)

[broken link removed]


----------



## galwaytt (11 Mar 2007)

a nice new car since Renault bought over Nissan, and is based on the RX4


----------



## Dubliner16 (12 Mar 2007)

Test Drove the Qashqai saturday, very nice and great seating position, the interior is very well done and seating very comfortable. You get alot with the car that other brands VW/Audi etc rip you off for. Salesman said if he had 200 in the showroom they would all be sold.  14 weeks waiting list, shows how popular this Car/SUV is going to be.

Asked Salesman about what NCAP it had and he looked at me blank and said "haven't a glue" so I will buying from a different garage that has done its research on safety etc.


I am going to order one as it worth it for €25K.


----------



## smithy-tours (4 Apr 2007)

Is the waiting list still 14 weeks or has this come down? Has anyone got one or driven it? My wife is very interested in it.


----------



## bacchus (4 Apr 2007)

Dubliner16 said:


> Salesman said if he had 200 in the showroom they would all be sold. 14 weeks waiting list, shows how popular this Car/SUV is going to be.


 
I have always wondered if these waiting lists were not carefully managed by manufacturers on selected models to create marketing hype and artificially increase customer's perception of popularity /demand ?


----------



## Dubliner16 (4 Apr 2007)

I was going to buy a Qashqai for my wife but considering the waiting list and the fact I test drove the car and gave my details for the 2nd time for my trade in and I have not had one phone call from this Nissan garage in Dundrum, I'm leaving it for now and see how the car is reviewed in a years time.  Other Garages Toyota/Renault gave me a trade in price while I was there.

Good car but I only drove the diesel, I wanted the petrol, none available to drive.  They look bigger in the showroom than on the road, i was quite suprised how small they look on the road when I pulled up beside one.

Good luck if you are going to buy one, you'll be waiting.


----------



## Purple (4 Apr 2007)

bacchus said:


> I have always wondered if these waiting lists were not carefully managed by manufacturers on selected models to create marketing hype and artificially increase customer's perception of popularity /demand ?


There is high initial demand for new cars but the manufacturer sets the production capacity on what they think they will sell in the medium term. There is no point in having the capacity to build 50'000 cars each year (and meet initial demand) if you will only sell 35'000 in the second year and each year after that.


----------



## Gulliver (4 Apr 2007)

Looked at the Qashqai and took a test drive.  To paraphrase Dunphy, it's a good car but not a great car.  Looked at the new Citroen C4 Picasso (the 7-seater but I'll fold down the third row most of the time) immediately afterwards.  No contest, even though the Picasso costs more.  Citroen gave a better trade-in and that made the difference.  Collected it today.  So many gizmos and innovations.  Still trying to work through the manual.

Also has spectacularly good website at [broken link removed] Need a good screen to appreciate the panoramic photography.


----------



## Megan (4 Apr 2007)

My Nissan dealer told me two weeks ago  that I would be lucky to get a Qashqai this side of Christmas as they are all sold out.


----------



## tallpaul (5 Apr 2007)

Megan said:


> My Nissan dealer told me two weeks ago that I would be lucky to get a Qashqai this side of Christmas as they are all sold out.


 
Yes, next January is the earliest anyone will get a Qashqai now if it is not already ordered. Popular or wha'!!!


----------



## smithy-tours (5 Apr 2007)

> Yes, next January is the earliest anyone will get a Qashqai now if it is not already ordered. Popular or wha'!!!


 
Are the Nissan dealers giving people a guranteed trade-in price when they pre-book the qasqai now? Or are they factoring in that they will not be getting the car till 2007?


----------



## RHP (6 Apr 2007)

I've test driven both the 2.0 petrol (4x4 Manual, "Tekna") and the 1.5 diesel (2wd "Accenta"). Of the two I found the diesel far more responsive, despite its small size. I accept the 2.0 petrol has to work harder carrying around the extra weight and drag of the 4x4 system, but it still felt sluggish.

I ordered the 2.0 diesel 4x4 in "Tekna" trim in late February, knowing that this version would not be released until June, which is when I expect delivery. I was offered a guaranteed PX value on my Honda CR-V 2.2 iCTDi Sport which is valid until end of June, so I'm quite happy with that.

I have occasional contact with a factory employee and I know that production of the 2.0 diesel started some 2 weeks ago. I have also heard that new UK orders for any derivative will suffer a 5 month wait, while certain of our European neighbours will receive no more deliveries until September! 

I think the Qashqai has a lot going for it, and eagerly await delivery


----------



## C2H5OH (7 Jun 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has managed to actually get a Qashqai?
If so, when was it ordered and when did you take delivery?


----------



## dawnsurprise (7 Jun 2007)

when i looked a few months back, i was told there was a 3 month lead time.... not sure if i sitll love them, i really want a jeep, and they dont quite step up to that mark, that said, they have all the bells and whistles.... i did however find the seat very bulky!!!!


----------



## oldtimer (8 Jun 2007)

Friend of mine ordered a Qashqai in Feb - expecting it this week-end


----------



## RS2K (8 Jun 2007)

I'm just not sure about these crossover vehicles. I can see the point in a 4wd version, which will give some limited degree of "soft road" ability. 

A fwd one just doesn't make sense. It's merely a regular hatchback on high heels surely?

Same as a Ford Fusion  which is a Fiesta on stilts.

I guess the sales success of the Nissan "Cashcow" is down to it's packaging and marketing.


----------



## bacchus (8 Jun 2007)

RS2K said:


> . It's merely a regular hatchback on high heels surely?


 
agree, it is a deja-vu in the Renault/Nissan family wit the Scenic and RX4.. RX4 did not last very long, about 5 years..
Will this one last longer?


----------



## Sunster (8 Jun 2007)

I'd say it will. It has been popular already and recently in the auto press dubbed the safest car in Britain with the best scores ever in NCAP...this no doubt will be a huge selling point.
Indeed it may look like a hatchback on high heels but come on....you'd buy one of these before a ford fusion! I think Nissan took note of the popularity of urban 4x4 knowing rightly that they appeal to families and with no need of 4x4 ability, whilst being FWD makes it far more economical and easier to maintain than 4x4. I think the success of the Rav 4 is a good example. Up until the new model, Rav 4s were available in fwd and sold very well.


----------



## ang1170 (8 Jun 2007)

It's all to do with the elevated driving position; nothing to do with off-road capability. That, and image.

Nissan understand this: why put in expensively engineered 4WD when nobody buying these cars need it? I think they've got it exactly right with the Qashqai.

Makes you think though: when we're all driving these, will there be a demand for even higher cars to see over everyone else????


----------



## Sunster (8 Jun 2007)

Psychological isn't it...wanting to look down on our peers. My wide has a Rav4 and her decision was influenced by wanting to be higher up, and image of having a jeep. She's no wish of being any higher up. 
Higher up means higher centre of gravity and poorer road handling. Unless there are new suspension/ride technologies on its way, I doubt car manufacturers will try to risk beating the laws of physics.


----------



## bacchus (8 Jun 2007)

Sunster said:


> the auto press dubbed the safest car in Britain with the best scores ever in NCAP


 
...but bad score for pedestrian protection, which is a pitty for a city car


----------



## RS2K (8 Jun 2007)

Ford is planning a Focus based rival. Looks cool too.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sunster (8 Jun 2007)

Looks like a focus on steroids...actually very cool looking...imagine if they stick the 225BHP engine in that...
Everyone will be in these vehicles in a few years


----------



## RS2K (8 Jun 2007)

Sunster said:


> Looks like a focus on steroids...actually very cool looking...imagine if they stick the 225BHP engine in that...
> Everyone will be in these vehicles in a few years



They will put that 2.5 5 cylinder turbo petrol engine in it apparently.

It'll also have a 1.6 125bhp petrol lump, and various other bigger petrol and diesel units too.


----------



## C2H5OH (8 Jun 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Friend of mine ordered a Qashqai in Feb - expecting it this week-end[/quote
> Thanks for the response. Would be interested to know if it arrives.
> 
> Anyone else get one delivered?


----------



## noilh (29 Aug 2007)

bacchus said:


> I guess Nissan will change the name for the US market???



Why would they do that?  America is the great melting pot of all nations so a name like that should sound quite at home there - should being the operative word as  I believe there is currently a cool attitude to asian-sounding names there.


----------



## anowell35 (30 Aug 2007)

northsideboy said:


> Has anyone heard anything about this car. have driven 3 Ford Focus'es but feel its time for something new?


----------



## anowell35 (30 Aug 2007)

I heard there is 1 year waiting list if you want one!


----------



## northsideboy (30 Aug 2007)

anowell35 said:


> I heard there is 1 year waiting list if you want one!



Had mine since Easter. Fantastic car!!


----------

